# Muddy Water Fishing



## Jig Flinger (Apr 10, 2008)

On one of my local lakes, the water is _very_ muddy. See below:



















This lake is shallow for the most part. It was originally two lakes, and then was flooded back in the 1950's. I'd say the deepest part is about 28', with many fingers being in the 3-10' range.

In terms of forage and fish, there's quite a selection. There seems to be millions of 3-6" crappie, good numbers of 3-7" perch, bluegill, and probably sunfish, along with your buffet of minnows. There are also tons of muskie in here. In years past, this was said to be the greatest muskie lake in Michigan. I'm not quite sure of crawfish; how do you know if crawfish are present? Is there a good chance there will be?

As for structure, weeds, mud, clay, and sand are the main bases. I assume on some of the points there could be rocks and rubble, but not that I know of. I do know of a few good sunken islands and drops, along with an inflow at the northeast end.

Any tips you could give for fishing muddy water? How do I locate good structure in a lake like this? Where should I be looking for walleye, (which are not the most abundant in this lake, mind you), during the Early-Spring/Spring months?

http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/SPATIALDATAL ... HUDSON.PDF

Here is a rounh map of the lake. Straight out from the narrows at the bottom left of the map, there is a sunken island that runs from 10' up to about 6', and is full of milfoil and cabbage in the summer months.

Thanks in advance,

-Dane


----------

